# pregnant mouse violent toward others



## MouseFeathers (Sep 22, 2016)

I posted a picture of my first litter in the litter page. The mother had a cage mate that was a good nurse. So good that she eventually began to act as if the litter was hers and I had to begin to remove her from the cage so that the real mother would nurse her litter. The babies got older. I figured that maybe I should allow the nurse to mate and litter since she seemed to be very attentive to the babies of her cage mate. I bred her and put her back into the cage with the now nearly month old babies she had helped care for and her original cage mate. She is now begining to barely show, but after noticing her attacking a few of the young ones violently without being provoked! I have removed her from the large tank.
Should I be worried about this behavior? Is this unacceptable for breeding? Should I be worried about the aggression of her litter. She is a PEW. 
The other mother is a self chocolate and her first litter has been just darling with no aggression at all.
I dont want one apple to spoil the basket, you know..


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Does can get territorial and aggressive to other babies, its just nature, she is saying for those babies to stay away so that hers stand the best chance of getting the attention.

Personally I would just house her alone in her own container and leave her there with just her and her own litter when they're born until they are weaned.

I guess if your goal is to be able to have a colony type thing where you have multiple does multiple ages all peaceful then you may want to keep an eye, but in normal conditions then this behaviour should not be any issue


----------



## MouseFeathers (Sep 22, 2016)

Wonderful, and thank you! I was hoping it would be that easy!


----------

